# Anyone do Data center work?



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I worked in one for a week. It was amazing, and unlike anything I've ever worked in. 

I loved doing it, and now that I sold my company, I have nothing to do. 

So, I wanna work in a data center as a low volt technician. 

who can help me out?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I worked in one for a week. It was amazing, and unlike anything I've ever worked in.
> 
> I loved doing it, and now that I sold my company, I have nothing to do.
> 
> ...


Arent you worried about the long term psychological effects of the constant humming? :laughing:


----------



## PWC Chief (Nov 3, 2011)

Amazon.com has an ever growing data center in Prince William County, VA


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ive worked at them. Never as a tech or maintenance guy.
They are an animal of there own I have to say!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you're infatuated, with a new girl it lasts a couple months at best how long you think it will last with patch cords and twisted pair?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think its got at least 10 years, and fiber, and maybe lightform after. 

I am currently in the the interview process for a data center in London, UK


I am kind of bored again, since i sold my company.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd love to do more data center work, even chased a two year contract job for 3 weeks till they changed their mind and hired internal.

The little jobs are more personal and I like interacting with customers, but would love to do a large revamp.

Ohio though doesn't seem to have much going on.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

South Carolina is the place to go! We just built one for the govt at charleston afb and there's a huge add on for google I think that or monsterjobs.com near dillon sc


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

If I wasn't tied down here the wife would be there in a heartbeat, she hates this cold weather.

I like Ohio though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We do a ton of work in data centers 95% power related.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

the power side is okay, as is the low voltage stuff...both get boring if you are job specific, although I would like to get my low volt license one day.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I contract for various people, just not as busy as it used to be.

One thing I like is while its the same, in always going different places meeting different customers with different problems.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I am doing a lot of work in a data center right now that is staffed 24 hours. The employee's I am sure do stuff but its hard to tell what besides watch movies. One of the guys has a very nice brand new corvette. So I am sure the money is there.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its very there. 

I am currently interviewing for a position that is 55k pounds to start.($88,000USD)

I am talking to a few friends who own a few data centers in cali, and talking to some old friends who i worked with at ncr.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

sarness said:


> I like Ohio though.


 
Who wouldn't?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just worked at a data center doing temperature control. It was a nice change from the power side...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got offered two already, but they are not enough pay for me to even consider. 

I currently have a sweet position with JPMC, so if i can land one at their centers, i will


----------

